# ...some of us went to Oregon



## Yvonne G (May 18, 2015)

Friday Steven (bouaboua) and his wife, Irene, and I travelled to Oregon to visit Cowboy Ken and Maggie. We really had a lot of fun. Saturday morning Maggie took us to a Farmer's Market that some vendors in Corvallis set up every week-end. There was a booth were the gal and her mom sold fresh, home-baked breads and pastries. Those were some awfully good do-nuts. Lot's of flower and vegetable vendors. Several street performers.

I'm just going to show my pictures in the order I took them. I may occasionally type in a comment. I'll start with the rental car (that's Steven in the red jacket):




Saturday morning Maggie took us to a week-end Farmer's Market. It's too bad I was flying because I saw lots of plants I would have liked to buy. This is Maggie and Steven and a view of the set- up:




This picture shows Irene on the left, and the next few are just more Farmer's Market pictures. Prices were pretty darned high...a whole dollar for one zucchini. I don't know how many are in a pound, but the price for them here is $1.29 a pound:











After our do-nut we went to a bird rescue and sanctuary. I wasn't real thrilled with the overall set up, but the gal really knew her stuff about the animals she had rescued. The tortoises shown in the tubs and tables also had outdoor pens, however, it was still pretty cold outside.





Quite a few of the birds were free flying, and there was this one little peach-faced lovebird that wanted to adopt Steven:











As we were leaving we saw this cat hunting in the tall grass:




Then we met up with Cowboy Ken and went to a reptile rescue and sanctuary. This is where my camera ran out of space and I didn't get as many pictures as I would have liked. There was a large building and when they opened the garage-type door, this HERD of sulcatas came rushing out. There must have been 15 or 20 of them. I hope one of our other group members will post their pictures of the sulcatas. My pictures start with a view from the little wooden bridge we had to cross to get to the reptiles. Such a pretty setting. I'd love to have a creek running through my property:





And here's proof that Maggie's alligator is bigger than (was it Keven or Mike, I don't remember):




By this time it was about 2p and we were all very hungry, so we went to a restaurant. We had a few odds and ends to start, then we each ordered a main dish, but we all put ours onto the middle of the table and we all shared. This was such a good idea.

At the end of the evening, Steven told me he had a bigger memory card and he gave it to me. So this is my last picture. Cowboy Steven waving good-bye. We really had a great time!! (that's the other cowboy behind the flowers):


----------



## Momof4 (May 18, 2015)

Fun, fun, fun!!! 
How was it getting out from under your bridge? Did Misty freak out when you got home?


----------



## Yvonne G (May 18, 2015)

It was a very nerve-wracking thing for me to do. I am a nervous wreck thinking about my animals the whole time. Misty was beside herself when I got home. I've never seen her be so excited. And the feeling was mutual!


----------



## Jacqui (May 18, 2015)

I like the last picture the most.


----------



## Yvonne G (May 18, 2015)

Me too. I'm so sorry you didn't get to go with us. Steven and Irene are such nice people. And he's very funny.


----------



## Abdulla6169 (May 18, 2015)

Glad y'all had fun. I'd love to hang with you (albeit being very young  ).
I've decided I'm studying in The States.


----------



## Yvonne G (May 18, 2015)

We have a pretty good university in Fresno. What are you studying?

Well, I left sunny California on Friday, to arrive in misty, drizzly, overcast and gray Oregon Friday evening. Overcast, drizzly and rainy all day Saturday and still the same when I left Sunday morning. Only to arrive back in "sunny" California to overcast, drizzly, gray skies!! What the heck?


----------



## Kapidolo Farms (May 18, 2015)

I'm so happy for you Yvonne.


----------



## bouaboua (May 18, 2015)

We sure had a good time! ! ! !


----------



## naturalman91 (May 18, 2015)

maggie has a gator?


----------



## Yvonne G (May 18, 2015)

naturalman91 said:


> maggie has a gator?



I'm sure! No, that was a reptile rescue/refuge that we visited. You should see the big alligator snapping turtle they have. But my memory card was full by the time we got to that enclosure. He was huge. I'd say at least 75lbs.


----------



## AZtortMom (May 18, 2015)

Looks like you guys had a lot of fun


----------



## Yvonne G (May 18, 2015)

We really did. All you Pacific Northwesterners who chose not to go really missed out. (Not talking about you, Tina. I know you wanted to go)


----------



## bouaboua (May 18, 2015)

Yvonne G said:


> I'm sure! No, that was a reptile rescue/refuge that we visited. You should see the big alligator snapping turtle they have. But my memory card was full by the time we got to that enclosure. He was huge. I'd say at least 75lbs.


Here are some of the picture of that place Yvonne mentioned.


----------



## Yvonne G (May 18, 2015)

Steven: Do you have any pictures of the sulcata herd?


----------



## bouaboua (May 18, 2015)

Yvonne G said:


> Steven: Do you have any pictures of the sulcata herd?


Yes I do!!!!

















And that albino RES..........


----------



## Yvonne G (May 18, 2015)

The sulcata fence was portable. When the tortoises have mowed all the grass inside, they move the walls over to a new spot.


----------



## mike taylor (May 18, 2015)

That's a good idea . Why didn't I think of that ? Movable walls awesome .


----------



## Yvonne G (May 18, 2015)

It was pretty neat the way they did it. Look at the 14th picture down. They took, looks like maybe a 2x6, and notched it to fit over the end of a cinderblock. Then was a stake in the ground through the hole in a cinder block and the block was oriented with the short end at the fence, giving it more length and thus stronger in case of pushing. The plywood pieces were screwed together through what looked like plumber's tape, one end outside and the other end on the inside of the plywood, top, middle and bottom. And occasionally screwed to the 2x6. To move it you just pulled up the stakes, moved the cinder blocks and then two people could walk the fence to a new spot, never actually opening the fence. Because the plumber's tape was outside/inside, it gave it like an accordion type construction, acting like a hinge so you could have any configuration you wanted, not necessarily square.


----------



## wellington (May 18, 2015)

Thanks for sharing. Looks like you all had fun and I'm so happy for you. Love the pics, specially the cell phone/sulcata turd comparison, too funny.
Can't wait to meet Steven tomorrow.


----------



## Moozillion (May 18, 2015)

Ummm...do I see a photo of tortoise poo the size of an iPhone 6?


----------



## bouaboua (May 18, 2015)

Moozillion said:


> Ummm...do I see a photo of tortoise poo the size of an iPhone 6?


No!!!

What you see is the torts's poo, BIGGER then the iPhone 6. Hahahahaha~~


----------



## mike taylor (May 18, 2015)

Was the poop on call waiting with the other poop ?


----------



## leigti (May 18, 2015)

mike taylor said:


> Was the poop on call waiting with the other poop ?


It would be more impressive if it was the iPhone 6 Plus.


----------



## bouaboua (May 18, 2015)

My wife do not agree for me to lay her phone on the ground. 

That was my original idea.


----------



## leigti (May 18, 2015)

bouaboua said:


> My wife do not agree for me to lay her phone on the ground.
> 
> That was my original idea.


I don't blame her, I wouldn't let you do it either.


----------



## bouaboua (May 18, 2015)

leigti said:


> I don't blame her, I wouldn't let you do it either.



But the iPhone 6 plus are the correct size to referencing those poos. My phone are just too small.


----------



## mike taylor (May 18, 2015)

I hope you had some hand sanitizer !


----------



## bouaboua (May 18, 2015)

We do wash our hand before we ate lunch. We all do~~


----------



## puffy137 (May 18, 2015)

Thank you for all those photos , glad you had such a good time .


----------



## Merrick (May 19, 2015)

Seems like it was lots of fun but next tine you guys decide to do a forum meet up lol you guys should come down to Florida [emoji3] [emoji14]


----------



## Jacqui (May 19, 2015)

Merrick said:


> Seems like it was lots of fun but next tine you guys decide to do a forum meet up lol you guys should come down to Florida [emoji3] [emoji14]



Sounds good to me.


----------



## Yvonne G (May 19, 2015)

Merrick said:


> Seems like it was lots of fun but next tine you guys decide to do a forum meet up lol you guys should come down to Florida [emoji3] [emoji14]



I'm in!


----------



## Moozillion (May 19, 2015)

mike taylor said:


> I hope you had some hand sanitizer !


...and some EAR sanitizer!!!


----------



## bouaboua (May 19, 2015)

Sounds good


Jacqui said:


>


 Sounds good to me to me too! ! ! !


----------



## bouaboua (May 19, 2015)

Sounds good


Jacqui said:


>


 Sounds good to me to me too! ! ! !


Merrick said:


> Seems like it was lots of fun but next tine you guys decide to do a forum meet up lol you guys should come down to Florida [emoji3] [emoji14]



We are coming! ! ! ! !


----------



## Cowboy_Ken (May 19, 2015)

Everyone is acting as if it was great. Let me give a “reality check" here. It wasn't. It ended with much laughter still not out and many good times still contained as well.


----------



## Prairie Mom (May 20, 2015)

This is an awesome post!!! I'm so glad you guys shared your adventure! It's so fun to see you all together having a great time!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken (May 20, 2015)

mike taylor said:


> That's a good idea . Why didn't I think of that ? Movable walls awesome .


Should have asked, Mike. That's how mine is. I've been trying to find inexpensive people door hinges with the removable pin to combine both portability and ease.


----------



## AZtortMom (May 20, 2015)

bouaboua said:


> Sounds good
> 
> Sounds good to me to me too! ! ! !
> 
> ...


Yay!! Can't wait to meet you guys


----------



## RainsOn (May 23, 2015)

Rally enjoyed looking at all the pics. Wish I was close enough to go along. Beautiful market. 
The conditions for the birds makes me want to take them home. I love birds! My mother raised them when I was a kid and I have always had one around until we took in a stray tom cat. He just would not leave the birds alone so I gave them to a friend with an aviary. Should have given the cat away. 
I want to see the guy with the alligator kiss the snapping turtle. 
Love the sulcatas! . . . and that yellow fellow! 
Happy for all of you.


----------



## kathyth (May 23, 2015)

What a great way to see your fun, meet the fella's and see some of the rescues, in Oregon. Looks like everyone had a really nice time!
Thanks for posting all of this.
I can't believe the young man holding the snapper up against his body. OMG!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken (May 24, 2015)

The best part, for me, was Steven saying he thought I was going to be a stooped over old man. He was surprised I wasn't and I was pleased to learn he and I are very close to the same age.


----------



## Maggie Cummings (May 25, 2015)

AbdullaAli said:


> Glad y'all had fun. I'd love to hang with you (albeit being very young  ).
> I've decided I'm studying in The States.


OSU...one of the be


AbdullaAli said:


> Glad y'all had fun. I'd love to hang with you (albeit being very young  ).
> I've decided I'm studying in The States.









OSU is a great college and you could visit Bob all the time...What a deal!


----------



## Maggie Cummings (May 25, 2015)

bouaboua said:


> Sounds good
> 
> Sounds good to me to me too! ! ! !
> 
> ...


me too!


----------



## Maggie Cummings (May 25, 2015)

I had so much fun, I should have been twins......I'm an Oregonian so the rain bothered me not.....


----------



## Cowboy_Ken (May 25, 2015)

maggie3fan said:


> I had so much fun, I should have been twins......I'm an Oregonian so the rain bothered me not.....


It rained?


----------



## DawnH (May 29, 2015)

Oh my gosh! I WANNA GO!! I WANNA GO!! What an awesome time it looks like you all had. The photos are just amazing and it is very cool to put faces with names. I am sooooooo jealous!!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken (May 29, 2015)

The alligator kissing, I believe involved no tongue


----------



## Cowboy_Ken (Jun 20, 2015)

So what I think is the most important thing about Brads place is the history behind it. Some 25 years ago, Brad started renting this place. The big farm house,and the barn. The land was zoned a hay field during those times, and Brad was lucky to see a found on road dead bull frog or garter snake. So he rented the place for 10 yrs and eventually bought it for himself. 
Once in his ownership the changes started to kick in. First up was getting the zoning changed. He made his appeal to the proper authorities and in time got the place re zoned to a wildlife sanctuary. Then the work started. He started planting the trees. Native oak, fir, dog wood along the creek and cedar. Soon the regular critters started coming back. He built ponds off the creek to help draw the pond folks back. 
15 yrs later he's got wood ducks nesting in the housing he's provided, native frogs, our painted turtle sunning, why even the cougar his wonderful wife and baby saw the week before we were there. It's a fun, magical place that I'd be happy to take anyone to when they find themselves out here abouts.


----------

